# Rear tiller ID?



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Can some one ID this tiller for me? At first i thought it was a Bolens, but I'm thinking it could be a Ford/Jacobson or MTD now. Thanks


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I think it may be a MTD tiller from a 990


----------

